# PSB Image Line - Looking to hear from friends or foes.



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I auditioned PSB Image T45s the other day and I liked what I heard. The depth of the soundstage as well as the general imaging really impressed me.
But, I just don't see much chatter about the T45s in particular or any PSB speakers in general. Whereas Paradigm speakers seem to get lots of forum bytes. (For the record, I currently have a Paradigm setup consisting of Atoms all around, so I like Paradigm and will be auditioning their new Monitor 7.)

So, I thought I would ask to hear from folks who like or dislike PSB speakers and why. What did you hear that you liked or disliked? I'm hoping such input will give me ideas of what to look for when auditioning them further as well as other speakers.

(Sonnie, I know you'll at least have something to say. )



Mitch


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I can't say much about the T45's, but as far as the 6T's, 9C, and 10S's... :T

I wish I had not sold them... they were no doubt one of the best speaker setups I've owned. They are a tremendous bang for the buck. PSB is probably going to be pretty close to the Paradigm when you get to comparing the equivalent models. However, Paradigm does seem to get more talk about the forums. They are both Canadian built speakers and both well respected.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I hear what you are saying about how Paradigm and PSB play in the same market space which is why I'm surprised there isn't more buzz about PSB. I'm guessing it's a market share thing.



Mitch


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

I was going to puchase a pair because I really like the way they sound, but my local dealer has apparently decided not to stock them. I've read on another board about a similar problem. If you can find a reputable dealer who actually stocks them, I think you will be pleased with them.


----------



## bliss53 (Feb 6, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I just joined. I have the the 9C center channel along with the 4t towers and surrounds. They are older but very similar to the 45s. They are great. I bought them used from a friend. They sounded excellent in my unfinished basement with cement walls. I can not wait to here them with a completed isolation wall system and acoustic panels.


----------



## MrACE (Jan 18, 2011)

i am thiking of buying PSB Image 5.0 speakers - consist of Image 4T towers, Image 8C center, and a pair of Image 1B bookshelf. --- for $700 -- are they good speakers -- is this good price? please help as i have no idea about good speakers and prices and will be buying speakers for first time.


----------

